# Another Slap on the Wrist



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Just a slap on the wrist for another bad guy.

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 134977.txt

:eyeroll:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Slap on the wrist? You got to be kidding?

I think the guy should get a reward for helping the duck population. Everyone touts the great benifits of predator control.....and these birds need to be controled as well. Now....I don't have the balls to do it but at least someone is doing what needs to be done!

This guy has it right.



> " What is going on these days? I agree with "The Reality". A few dead birds cause more commotion than rapists and drug dealers? And "4 the birds" how rich are you that $30,000 is "just a small fine"? That is an amount that could seriously affect anyone else's life. I agree that what he did was wrong. But does the sentence need to be so harsh? Do you people need to be so upset? How can you say that the punishment should be greater? Would you feel the same way if it was you in the hotseat? People make mistakes and do foolish things, but this isn't the same as hurting another human being. As of which, there are many cases of that where the defendant gets a lighter sentence. Are you also making harsh comments on those articles too? Why are you so upset about some birds? Do you cry when you drive over a gopher on the highway? What about barn swallows making nests on your property? Do you have a garden and protect it from rabbits with poison? How about your house, have you ever used rat/mouse poison? Animals in the wild get killed or die. That's the way it is, was and always will be. It's good that the government wants to step in and protect species but I think that it is completely unnecessary for such rigid punishment. But the fact that you feel he should be hung, that's sad. Would you feel the same if it was your son, father, brother or daughter that made the mistake? "


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Wow?

This guy broke the law and you think he should get a medal, that's messed up.

This topic is also posted in the open forum section, why don't you check out how others feel about this Mr. Lee.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If that species of animal needs to be controlled the Game and Parks would put a season on them. Since there is not a season on it then they obviously are not that big of a problem. If they are that bad in this place the man should have had the warden come out and show him the problems they are causing. if it is a big enough problem in that spot the warden should let him do it. They have laws for reasons. It's the principle of the act. He wasn't supposed to do something but he did it anyway. He needs to get punished.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Instead of complaining that rapists get away with less punishment I say we make the punishment for the other crimes much harsher not reduce the punishment for this jerk.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bob,

Good idea.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

:withstupid: Now thats thinking.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

bob your smart you should get the medal.....

The birds do need to be controled in some parts thats why i want to be a game warden so i get the pleasure of shooting the animals...


----------

